# All-Out Ban on Semi-Automatic Long Guns Coming to CA Legislature



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How on God's green Earth could this be in the making? I get that CA is filled with anti-American commies, but this would be a clear violation of the Second Amendment.

Source: All-Out Ban on Semi-Automatic Long Guns Coming to CA Legislature - Breitbart


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ignorant people are nothing more than livestock ripe for slaughter.

The right to keep and bear arms is a right that was endowed us by our Creator, and He has authority over government. Still, when the people prefer the authority of government over the very one who gave them their rights, the rest of us can only shake our heads in disappointment and wish them the best.

Those of us who live in states that have not been overcome by stupidity must be vigilant and stand against this mental illness. Do not abide by the PC language demands. Do not allow the mentally-ill create or control the discussion.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

You know ... I was going to post something, but honestly Denton summed up exactly what I was going to say. Exactly correct.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

ReignMan said:


> You know ... I was going to post something, but honestly Denton summed up exactly what I was going to say. Exactly correct.


 I agree with you two .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ReignMan said:


> You know ... I was going to post something, but honestly Denton summed up exactly what I was going to say. Exactly correct.


I apologize. I should know better. Don't let me be a thread-killer!


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Not at all, Denton. Sometimes someone just says it exactly like it is. Respect.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

These are the same people that are planning on using tax payer money to set up a fund for illegals to fight deportation. Let that set in for a minute. Using tax payer money to give to people who have broken the law. So it shouldn't be so surprising they want to take away constitutional rights. 

Besides they have to get rid of the guns because they know the few sensible people here will revolt.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Comply and you are stupid.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Comply and you are stupid.


From my cold dead hand my friend.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

just about every in regulation is unconstitutional -the term "shall not be infringed" makes it kind of clear.
you know what California and a black hole have in common?
they both suck.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Will the last patriot leaving Kalifornia please bring the American flag?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no doubt RPD.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't see it ever happening here. We kinda have a history of standing up to the government. It won't be with black powder muskets this time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CA has only CA to blame. Many that wanted to keep their guns still voted for the socialist . They just did not get it. Now maybe more thugs will move to CA .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It will give all SISI terrorist a place to attack unmolested.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I love my sister but she is a card carrying Comifornia San Francisco liberal. My brother is a card carrying Philadelphia liberal. It's hard to believe we come from the same family.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> just about every in regulation is unconstitutional -the term "shall not be infringed" makes it kind of clear.
> you know what California and a black hole have in common?
> they both suck.


Do you know why Minnesota is so windy?
The Dakotas blow and Wisconsin sucks. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> How on God's green Earth could this be in the making? I get that CA is filled with anti-American commies, but this would be a clear violation of the Second Amendment.
> 
> Source: All-Out Ban on Semi-Automatic Long Guns Coming to CA Legislature - Breitbart


When this plan fails and violence of the dregs of society increases against poorly or unarmed law abiding citizens, the politicians will blame other states which preserved the second amendment for the abject failure of their libtard fantasyland solutions.


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

This is the kind of thing that makes me sick about this state I live in. Ban on scary black guns and now you have to pay $50 to be put on a list in order to buy ammunition. But god forbid you infringe on someone's right to their "safe space". 

The people of California continue to pick which parts of the constitution they want to uphold like it's a g*d damn ala carte lunch menu.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

From what I can tell most people in the Northern part of the state are more conservative than those in the South and Central desert regions. Maybe they will wise up and divide the state into two. There can be North and South California....Or, Mexifornia and Calegon.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Make the state of Jefferson a realty and tell the southern part stay out. Then build a wall!


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

ekim said:


> Make the state of Jefferson a realty and tell the southern part stay out. Then build a wall!


If you drive from the Bay Area up highway 80 toward Reno and go through Auburn and Roseville and Colfax you will see signs EVERYWHERE for State of Jefferson. I might just have to start looking at houses out that way...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Technically, California is in violation of the Bill of Rights. Not only are they in violation of the 2A, but they are a State, and they cannot make State laws like this as defined by the 10A.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

As bad as he is Gov. Brown has vetoed some of the idiotic rules in CA. I don't think he'd let this measure pass.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> As bad as he is Gov. Brown has vetoed some of the idiotic rules in CA. I don't think he'd let this measure pass.


That's one of the many things that drives me crazy about him. He vets some and passes others. There not much of a rhyme or reason to his decisions. I guess you just have to catch him on a good day.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> That's one of the many things that drives me crazy about him. He vets some and passes others. There not much of a rhyme or reason to his decisions. I guess you just have to catch him on a good day.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


He can't be trusted or depended upon. Gun owners in CA got lucky with him several times. Few people know how lucky we were that 3 CA State Senators lost their jobs due to criminal violations (2 DUIs and 1 gun runner for gangs - no kidding).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> He can't be trusted or depended upon. Gun owners in CA got lucky with him several times. Few people know how lucky we were that 3 CA State Senators lost their jobs due to criminal violations (2 DUIs and 1 gun runner for gangs - no kidding).


Oh I remember that story. Good ol' Leland Yee. Typical Liberal, do what I say not what I do.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They are really going off the deep end. Lever and pump actions will rule the day. We will declare them a rogue state and invade. They should be a pushover. They will sit in their ivory towers and tell us our mothers are hamsters and our fathers smell of elder berries. It's a silly place.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> They are really going off the deep end. Lever and pump actions will rule the day. We will declare them a rogue state and invade. They should be a pushover. They will sit in their ivory towers and tell us our mothers are hamsters and our fathers smell of elder berries. It's a silly place.


LOL best look at how many 'so called' "AR's" sold in California in the last 10 years. In guns total it was roughly 2 million a year the last number of years:
http://www.scpr.org/news/2016/04/27/59895/california-seeing-records-numbers-of-people-wantin/


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

California will make people turn those AR-15s in. They aren't fans of grandfathering anything.


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

csi-tech said:


> They are really going off the deep end. Lever and pump actions will rule the day. We will declare them a rogue state and invade. They should be a pushover. They will sit in their ivory towers and tell us our mothers are hamsters and our fathers smell of elder berries. It's a silly place.


Well let me know when you guys invade so I can switch sides. I'm an American first, Californian second. And it's a distant second.

I'd rather join the invaders than fling cattle at you from inside my castle walls.

And those Californians that do happen to own AR's won't stand much chance seeing as the upper must now be detached to remove the magazine from the lower receiver in order to be California compliant.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Technically, California is in violation of the Bill of Rights. Not only are they in violation of the 2A, but they are a State, and they cannot make State laws like this as defined by the 10A.











And some how that they are a State is supposed to matter?

Let's Charge Kalifornika with crimes against the Federal State... Then we can "Burn this Bitch to the Ground"

Oh wait. Damn it, we aren't Lefty Nut Jobs...

I guess that we'll have to try and pull out the Constitution, patch it up; and then hoist them on their own Petard, daily it seems...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I am so glad I moved out of Hellifornia last year! where I lived in Ca. they wouldnt let me get a CCW because of good cause and if they did it would have cost me around $2000 as it did a friend of mine. 

I moved up here and now have Oregon and Arizona, I will be getting Washington soon.... I carry everywhere everyday 20/7 (i cant sleep long because of pain)


----------

